

Taking a page out of PaaS pricing for our industry. - jbermudez5

We posted last week on HN and got a good amont of feedback and it was inline with what we were getting from clients.<p>We used a slider just like in PHP fog to let venues choose how many tables they would like to administrate in Nightpro.co?<p>What do you think? http://nightpro.co/pricing/
======
brianbreslin
Love the slider. Here is a clickable link to their pricing page
<http://nightpro.co/pricing/>

------
santiobando
Nice way for small and large venues to estimate their cost! Free for
promoters, nice!

